# attesting documents before submitting to ACS



## abhishek_1883 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I am at the begining state kf the Australia PR process. I have got all the documents that i need to submit to ACS. But i urgently need to know that before submitting can i go for attesting these documents from any gazetted officer (eg. polic inspector, school principals, area local politician) OR i need to specifically go to notary for notarising these documents..????

Please help me out..!!!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi abhishek_1883, 

that depends on the laws in your country and who will issue certified copies in the format that ACS wants (Text must be in English or translated and . The appropriate certifying authorities vary from country to country (see examples). In Australia, certified copies from a police officer, justice of peace or pharmacist are perfectly fine. A notary always works but it's usually the most expensive option. 

Note that the certification text must be in English or a translation. You can find details on the format in the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 7.

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## apkash (Oct 25, 2013)

abhishek_1883 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am at the begining state kf the Australia PR process. I have got all the documents that i need to submit to ACS. But i urgently need to know that before submitting can i go for attesting these documents from any gazetted officer (eg. polic inspector, school principals, area local politician) OR i need to specifically go to notary for notarising these documents..????
> 
> Please help me out..!!!


In India you have to get it attested by public notary. Please make sure it is stamped with "Valid Outside India" words. Notary Seal, Notary name, address, registration number, term expiry and date of attestation are must.

If you are Delhi, you can get it done at Nehru Place.

good luck, apkash


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

apkash said:


> In India you have to get it attested by public notary. Please make sure it is stamped with "Valid Outside India" words. Notary Seal, Notary name, address, registration number, term expiry and date of attestation are must.
> 
> If you are Delhi, you can get it done at Nehru Place.
> 
> good luck, apkash


Hi Apkash,

Is it required to have the stamp with "Valid outside India"?

Also, I've one more doubt. In the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants" PDF document, it is mentioned that "The words 'Certified True Copy of the Original' is required on each page of your certified copy". My copies have the stamp "True Copy". Is it fine, or should the words be exactly same?

Appreciate your help!

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi abhishek_1883,
> 
> that depends on the laws in your country and who will issue certified copies in the format that ACS wants (Text must be in English or translated and . The appropriate certifying authorities vary from country to country (see examples). In Australia, certified copies from a police officer, justice of peace or pharmacist are perfectly fine. A notary always works but it's usually the most expensive option.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

In the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants" PDF document, it is mentioned that "The words 'Certified True Copy of the Original' is required on each page of your certified copy". My copies have the stamp "True Copy". Is it fine, or should the words be exactly same?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> In the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants" PDF document, it is mentioned that "The words 'Certified True Copy of the Original' is required on each page of your certified copy". My copies have the stamp "True Copy". Is it fine, or should the words be exactly same?
> 
> ...


Ankit, i strongly believe, "True copy" is fine enough to support your documentation. No need to panic about it. just relax.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Ankit, i strongly believe, "True copy" is fine enough to support your documentation. No need to panic about it. just relax.


Thanks sathiyaseelan ...


----------



## sush.salian (Feb 26, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Hi Apkash,
> 
> Is it required to have the stamp with "Valid outside India"?
> 
> ...



It is not mandatory to have "Valid outside India" stamping. I got my ACS approved without that. so dont worry bout that :thumb:

And coming to "True copy"... yes, that would suffice.


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Natary Attestation Front or Back Side*

Where we need to have notary attestation on our documents?. Front side or backside of the document?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Vyshak Anand said:


> Where we need to have notary attestation on our documents?. Front side or backside of the document?


Every paper wherever you have statements claimed. Notary seal on each page.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Vyshak Anand said:


> Where we need to have notary attestation on our documents?. Front side or backside of the document?


On the front side only.


----------

